# Opinions on the ALS Deployant Buckle



## not12bhere

I would appreciate any opinions regarding the ALS made deployant buckles. I know they are precious-metal, and I am curious to learn about user thoughts and experiences with them before considering one as they list for around $4k in the metal i would want. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## HRC-E.B.

not12bhere said:


> I would appreciate any opinions regarding the ALS made deployant buckles. I know they are precious-metal, and I am curious to learn about user thoughts and experiences with them before considering one as they list for around $4k in the metal i would want. Any input is appreciated.


Unless the metal is unobtainium, how can a simple deployant buckle be worth $4K? I understand that we are navigating in the wonderful waters of high-end horology, but that's just... insane!


----------



## not12bhere

HRC-E.B. said:


> Unless the metal is unobtainium, how can a simple deployant buckle be worth $4K? I understand that we are navigating in the wonderful waters of high-end horology, but that's just... insane!


I tend to agree which is why I wanted to find out if it was at least durable and well designed. Also, if $4k sounds unreasonable, you might stroke out on the cost of the platinum buckle. I am guessing that just like the cases, the buckles are not made by ALS.


----------



## Dancing Fire

I love mine|>..they are much better made than Patek's . A deployant will prolong the life of your strap, plus you'll have less chance of dropping the watch while strapping it on your wrist.


----------



## Dancing Fire

not12bhere said:


> I tend to agree which is why I wanted to find out if it was at least durable and well designed. Also, if $4k sounds unreasonable, you might stroke out on the cost of the platinum buckle. I am guessing that just like the cases, *the buckles are not made by ALS.*


I'm not 100% sure,but I think the older buckles were made in Germany and the newer ones are made in Swiss. I have a brand new spear RG deployant stamped "AU 750" and the older buckle is stamped "750" w/o the AU.


----------



## not12bhere

Thank you Dancing Fire, 

How long have you had the deployant buckle on your watch? Has the clasping mechanism weakened significantly?


----------



## Dancing Fire

not12bhere said:


> Thank you Dancing Fire,
> 
> How long have you had the deployant buckle on your watch? Has the clasping mechanism weakened significantly?


About 3 yrs now, so far no problem with the clasp mechanism, still work great.


----------



## HRC-E.B.

Dancing Fire said:


> I love mine|>..they are much better made than Patek's . A deployant will prolong the life of your strap, plus you'll have less chance of dropping the watch while strapping it on your wrist.


Totally agree on the rationale, and that's why when I make the jump to get my first ALS, I absolutely want such a buckle. I guess I simply wasn't prepared to see the price of the watch jump by an extra $4K... Gulp!


----------



## stockjock1975

For what it's worth for comparative purposes, the replacement cost of the platinum deployant on my Patek 5960P is $5,350. Needless to say, I will be VERY careful not to lose that one!


----------



## el118

stockjock1975 said:


> For what it's worth for comparative purposes, the replacement cost of the platinum deployant on my Patek 5960P is $5,350. Needless to say, I will be VERY careful not to lose that one!


My platinum Langematik Perpetual deployant buckle cost USD7,000 if bought separately .


----------



## el118

Nevetheless, i find the deployant buckle less comfortable as either way you place them, it will press and leave mark on your wrist even with extra short strap. (my wrist is approx 6.5") i have placed order for a pin buckle to replace.


----------



## drhr

I guess I'm one of the very few that has never liked deployants, the only exception being the type on my Aquanaut. Every other one that I've had so far that came stock with the watch were either uncomfortable or a hassle to deal with. I prefer simple pin buckle setups, even with the "risk of detachment" that comes with them . .


----------



## mark1958

Drhr.. I am totally with you on the dislike for deployment buckles. My ALS timezone 1 came with a standard buckle. I have three GOs -- the chronometer- gold buckle, and panoreserve steel deployment and they make the watch less comfortable. The deployment buckle always has some dig into the skin. Maybe it is just the GO buckle but I have heard others complain with other brands. My third GO was the Observer and I had to pay extra when i purchased to get the regular buckle. I believe in the end i received both. Nowadays unless it is a bracelet--- I will always select a routine tang type buckle or not buy the watch.

I will say that I have an IWC 3777 that came with a routine buckle strap and purchased a used IWC bracelet and that deployment buckle feels fine.



drhr said:


> I guess I'm one of the very few that has never liked deployants, the only exception being the type on my Aquanaut. Every other one that I've had so far that came stock with the watch were either uncomfortable or a hassle to deal with. I prefer simple pin buckle setups, even with the "risk of detachment" that comes with them . .


----------



## drhr

mark1958 said:


> Drhr.. I am totally with you on the dislike for deployment buckles. My ALS timezone 1 came with a standard buckle. I have three GOs -- the chronometer- gold buckle, and panoreserve steel deployment and they make the watch less comfortable. The deployment buckle always has some dig into the skin. Maybe it is just the GO buckle but I have heard others complain with other brands. My third GO was the Observer and I had to pay extra when i purchased to get the regular buckle. I believe in the end i received both. Nowadays unless it is a bracelet--- I will always select a routine tang type buckle or not buy the watch.
> 
> I will say that I have an IWC 3777 that came with a routine buckle strap and purchased a used IWC bracelet and that deployment buckle feels fine.


Yeah, dunno what it is. The function/option definitely makes sense and you would think that some/all of these companies with the financial resources would be able to come up with a comfortable design. Or maybe it's just our wrists . . .:think:


----------



## not12bhere

For those that find most deployment buckles uncomfortable. I have as well in the past. I am going to suggest something as it may be the design of our wrists. Only one buckle has fel very comfortable and I am curious if it is just me. Next time you are at a 'toy' store, (and I know this is not a 'high end' suggestion, ignore the watch for a moment) but try on the Breitling Transocean B01 Chrono just to see if the deployment buckle on it works for you. I wish more companies used the design as it is very comfortable.


----------



## HRC-E.B.

I prefer deployant buckles over pin/tang styles, for a few reasons: it saves the bracelet a lot of wear and tear, it serves to prevent dropping an expensive watch when putting it on (to me, it's only a matter of time before this happens, no matter how careful I am...), and it also makes the watch more difficult to detach from your wrist by thieves...

I'm surprised to hear about your issues with comfort, as I am yet to notice any difference between a deployant buckle and a the clasp on most steel bracelets.

In any event, to each our own. The only thing I can't quite comprehend is why a deployant is not a standard offer (or reasonable cost option) on such high-end brands as ALS!?


----------



## el118

HRC-E.B. said:


> I prefer deployant buckles over pin/tang styles, for a few reasons: it saves the bracelet a lot of wear and tear, it serves to prevent dropping an expensive watch when putting it on (to me, it's only a matter of time before this happens, no matter how careful I am...), and it also makes the watch more difficult to detach from your wrist by thieves...
> 
> I'm surprised to hear about your issues with comfort, as I am yet to notice any difference between a deployant buckle and a the clasp on most steel bracelets.
> 
> In any event, to each our own. The only thing I can't quite comprehend is why a deployant is not a standard offer (or reasonable cost option) on such high-end brands as ALS!?


Wait till u got ur self a strap model with deploy ant buckle u will know. I was like u before.


----------



## ilitig8

First, this may be a diatribe so skip it if you like!

I am not very sensitive to bracelets/strap comfort, I cycle through 20+ watches with different comfort levels and I think I could wear a torture device say thumbtacks pointed in and not notice it after 5 minutes. Regarding 5 minutes, that is about how long I notice a new watch when it is on my wrist in the morning. I wear watches to bed so I notice the change, usually the new watch just doesn't feel right but that goes away quickly. That said I do notice deployants on straps or bracelets usually feel strange longer than standard pin buckles (once a strap settles into my wrist shape). So it is clear to me that on MY wirst most of MY pin buckle straps are more comfortable.

I only wear a watch once about ever 3 weeks so the strap doesn't get much wear at all, so the savings on even OEM ALS and the like straps would equal a deployant long after I am dead. The big plus for me is my wife often wears my watches so it prevents the ugly "crease" three or so notches up from her wear.

My big con for deployants is price (particularly for high end pieces) and some of them are hard to get over my hand when they fit my wrist properly. My Overseas and Aquanaut and Rolex watches slide easily over my hand but my Omega PO and 2 IWCs have to be almost worked over my hand, I guess I have big hand/small wrist disease. 

My Langes have pin buckles, they were bought used and thats what they had on them. I briefly considered replacing them BUT when it became clear I could buy a Rolex or Omega (or more) for the price of two I decided the less "luxurious" buckle was just fine for me, the slight increase in comfort (for me) was just a bonus.

In the end I think the prices are a little on the insane side for the ALS and other high end deployants and given I am just fine (maybe even happier in all the non-materialistic senses) with the pin buckle I am glad when I am offered the choice. 

Regarding comfort I think it is a wrist vs length and curvature of the deployant a deployant that fits perfectly on one wrist may be quite wrong for someone else. The farther to the extremes one is in shape and size the more likely one is to have issues with comfort/fit. In general very few people will have any issues with a standard strap once it has settled into their wrist shape, in general the high quality straps will do this quicker than the cheap leather straps which often feel like cardboard until the day they die.


----------



## drhr

ilitig8 said:


> First, this may be a diatribe so skip it if you like!
> 
> I am not very sensitive to bracelets/strap comfort, I cycle through 20+ watches with different comfort levels and I think I could wear a torture device say thumbtacks pointed in and not notice it after 5 minutes. Regarding 5 minutes, that is about how long I notice a new watch when it is on my wrist in the morning. I wear watches to bed so I notice the change, usually the new watch just doesn't feel right but that goes away quickly. That said I do notice deployants on straps or bracelets usually feel strange longer than standard pin buckles (once a strap settles into my wrist shape). So it is clear to me that on MY wirst most of MY pin buckle straps are more comfortable.
> 
> I only wear a watch once about ever 3 weeks so the strap doesn't get much wear at all, so the savings on even OEM ALS and the like straps would equal a deployant long after I am dead. The big plus for me is my wife often wears my watches so it prevents the ugly "crease" three or so notches up from her wear.
> 
> My big con for deployants is price (particularly for high end pieces) and some of them are hard to get over my hand when they fit my wrist properly. My Overseas and Aquanaut and Rolex watches slide easily over my hand but my Omega PO and 2 IWCs have to be almost worked over my hand, I guess I have big hand/small wrist disease.
> 
> My Langes have pin buckles, they were bought used and thats what they had on them. I briefly considered replacing them BUT when it became clear I could buy a Rolex or Omega (or more) for the price of two I decided the less "luxurious" buckle was just fine for me, the slight increase in comfort (for me) was just a bonus.
> 
> In the end I think the prices are a little on the insane side for the ALS and other high end deployants and given I am just fine (maybe even happier in all the non-materialistic senses) with the pin buckle I am glad when I am offered the choice.
> 
> Regarding comfort I think it is a wrist vs length and curvature of the deployant a deployant that fits perfectly on one wrist may be quite wrong for someone else. The farther to the extremes one is in shape and size the more likely one is to have issues with comfort/fit. In general very few people will have any issues with a standard strap once it has settled into their wrist shape, in general the high quality straps will do this quicker than the cheap leather straps which often feel like cardboard until the day they die.


Excellent diatribe!!


----------



## Raffe

Dancing Fire said:


> I love mine|>..they are much better made than Patek's . A deployant will prolong the life of your strap, plus you'll have less chance of dropping the watch while strapping it on your wrist.


You need to feed the end of the strap underneath the bar on the adjustable side of the deployant.

Like this:


----------



## not12bhere

Raffe said:


> You need to feed the end of the strap underneath the bar on the adjustable side of the deployant.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> View attachment 1620624


Thank you for the great picture!


----------



## mark1958

I want to give a bit of an update. I still think many deployment buckles are uncomfortable but not all. I now have a PP5164 and i find the deployment to be very comfortable. My problem has been more with the German Deployments ---e.g. Glashutte Original (which i think are similar to ALS). My one ALS timezone one has a tang buckle.



not12bhere said:


> For those that find most deployment buckles uncomfortable. I have as well in the past. I am going to suggest something as it may be the design of our wrists. Only one buckle has fel very comfortable and I am curious if it is just me. Next time you are at a 'toy' store, (and I know this is not a 'high end' suggestion, ignore the watch for a moment) but try on the Breitling Transocean B01 Chrono just to see if the deployment buckle on it works for you. I wish more companies used the design as it is very comfortable.


----------



## drhr

mark1958 said:


> I want to give a bit of an update. I still think many deployment buckles are uncomfortable but not all. I now have a *PP5164 and i find the deployment to be ver*y *comfortable*. My problem has been more with the German Deployments ---e.g. Glashutte Original (which i think are similar to ALS). My one ALS timezone one has a tang buckle.


Yep, wish more/all brands offered those . . .


----------



## Raffe

mark1958 said:


> I want to give a bit of an update. I still think many deployment buckles are uncomfortable but not all. I now have a PP5164 and i find the deployment to be very comfortable. My problem has been more with the German Deployments ---e.g. Glashutte Original (which i think are similar to ALS). My one ALS timezone one has a tang buckle.


I used to have a Glashutte Original and it had a very different deployant compared to my Lange. The GO is a double folding one.


----------



## carpentk37

I also agree with "Dancing Fire" that it helps avoid accidental drops and preserves the strap. I've had mine for ~5 years and I love it. It's comfortable, easy to put on and take off, etc. There's a lot of bickering about price. The way I look at it...is that it's not like you are throwing away $4K or whatever the cost may be. If you keep your eye out for a pre-owned you could probably get a reasonable discount and in the event you decide to sell it down the road...you can easily recoup your cost or even sell it for a bit more since ALS tends to raise prices each year on their watches and accessories. Too many people focus just on the price and react like they are depreciating assets that will eventually be worthless. Just thought I'd give a different perspective.


----------



## PremierCurrency

I had a Lange 1 Moonphase with a Platinum deployant. It was the single most secure deployant I've ever owned. Much more so than my platinum Patek deployant. However, the Lange deployant is very large and possible a bit overpowering for the size of the watch.


----------



## PP-JLC-VC Guy

This Christmas I purchased a rose gold 18 mm deployment clasp for my Lange 1 Time Zone. Every one of my wife and my watches has a deployment clasp, expcep the JLC Duo Reverso. So needless to say we are fans of deployment clasps. I find them comfortable, and with them it is much easier to put a watch on, and straps last longer. The Lande clasp is the heaviest and strongest of any of the clasps on my watches. I will keep the Lange pin buckle in inventory, although I see them for sale on the web. My guess is that they are for those who purchase an ALS with a deployment, and want a basic tang.


----------



## Jazzy3113

I have a grande lange moonphase, and want to get a deployment buckle.

Is there anything wrong with going to watch maker (Not a Lange approved one) and having him install a non-precious metal clasp for a more reasonable price? Have any of you gone this route?


----------



## CFR

An aftermarket deployant buckle is fine. Hadley Roma makes a double-folding (butterfly) deployant in polished stainless or plated YG or RG deployants for about $35. You can go to a watchmaker to install the deployant if you want, or you can install the deployant yourself if you're comfortable.


----------



## Techniec

I have one in WG on my 1815 chronograph (EUR 3000 K, pffff). It sure looks cool and helps preserve the croc strap, but I must say the watch wore a lot more comfortably when I had it on a tang buckle:


----------



## Jazzy3113

I posted this question on another thread and please realize that this is probably a newbie questions:

I am interested in a deployment buckle because I am afraid the watch will slip one day when I am putting it on, but also because the holes in my strap either make the watch a little too loose or a little too tight. Can I ask a watch store to simply punch a hole in between the two holes I currently use or is that a no-no???


----------



## Peter78

Jazzy3113 said:


> I posted this question on another thread and please realize that this is probably a newbie questions:
> 
> I am interested in a deployment buckle because I am afraid the watch will slip one day when I am putting it on, but also because the holes in my strap either make the watch a little too loose or a little too tight. Can I ask a watch store to simply punch a hole in between the two holes I currently use or is that a no-no???


The deployant (not "deployment") clasp may or may not help, regarding the sizing. It also uses the holes on the strap, so you may be "between" sizes there, as well.

You can punch a hole between two existing holes on the strap with a leather punch, or have someone else do it for you. If it's done well, it generally doesn't look bad. If you do it yourself, make sure that you make the hole the same size as the existing holes and keep it aligned with the existing holes. Keeping it equidistant from the two existing adjacent holes is also a good idea to maximize the strength, I'd think.


----------



## Ranger822

I have been in the market for an ALS deployant. After checking around on prices for used deployants, the best deal I could find was from the AD! Hum, guaranteed authentic, new at best price - sort of a no brainer, except - I would really like the older style single fold-over versus the newer double - it just looks a bit more beefy. I have seen the double and it seemed a bit delicate and light whereas the older one looks a bit heavier too - to perhaps provide some balance to a heavier watch on the topside of the wrist.


----------



## Dancing Fire

Ranger822 said:


> I have been in the market for an ALS deployant. After checking around on prices for used deployants, the best deal I could find was from the AD! Hum, guaranteed authentic, new at best price - sort of a no brainer, except - *I would really like the older style single fold-over versus the newer double - it just looks a bit more beefy*. I have seen the double and it seemed a bit delicate and light whereas the older one looks a bit heavier too - to perhaps provide some balance to a heavier watch on the topside of the wrist.


You are correct. that's the reason why I'd prefer the older style. The older style is much better/heavier built. I have em on both of my Lange.


----------



## CFR

When I recently visited a Lange boutique, I asked if any customers actually prefer the newer-style Lange deployants. The salesperson swore that many customers do -- she said about half. I found that statement to be very surprising, and I questioned it, especially if all those buyers were actually shown both deployant styles (newer and older). Personally, I've never met anyone who preferred the newer style or who bought one. I did get one of the newer Lange deployants shortly after they were introduced, because I thought Lange might discontinue them soon given the poor reception they received. I put it on a smaller Lange. It's quite comfortable on my wrist and looks passable on a smaller Lange (like an older 36mm 1815, or perhaps a newer 35mm Saxonia), but the older deployant does look much better overall. And the fact that the older and newer deployants are the same price illustrates that the amount of precious metal in these products has nothing to do with their pricing, since the newer style is far lighter.

I'm curious if your AD is just trying to get rid of one of the newer Lange deployants, since they're the same price as the older ones. If you want to push it, you can ask your AD, "Since the buckle is brand new and since both deployant styles cost the same, can't you just get Lange to swap this newer one for the older style that I prefer, all for the same price?"

To clarify, for folks who don't know "older," "newer," etc.: The older deployant is a single-fold, thicker/beefier buckle. The newer deployant is double-fold/butterfly, thinner/flimsier, and has big holes). Both styles are currently available and supposedly will continue to be available for the foreseeable future.

Also, to clarify something that was raised earlier in this thread (back in 2014): Most (if not all) Lange deployant buckles are made by Boucledor. If your deployant is stamped with a script "B" like this, then Boucledor made it:









Lastly, here are some pics of the newer deployant buckle for folks who haven't seen it (I won't post pics of the older deployant since others already did that):


----------



## Mchu004

Thanks for the pics. Just from pics alone, I already prefer the older deployant


----------



## jaeun87

Wow, that's a lot more than I thought for the deployant buckle for ALS. Anyone here using any alternatives to the ALS one? 

I would surmise even a steel or white gold one should only be a couple hundred bucks at most consider the price of gold per oz, and not a ton of "craftsmanship" going into a simple clasp.


----------



## CFR

I mentioned in an earlier post in this thread that an aftermarket Hadley Roma double-folding (butterfly) deployant, in polished stainless or plated YG or RG, costs about $35. In my limited experience, they work fine on a Lange, and they look okay. Worth trying since they're practically free.


----------



## Ranger822

I broke down and bought the older folding clasp style in RG 16mm from a seller on Ebay for my Richard Lange. I turned out I was able to find a better deal from an individual than buying new from an AD. 

I must say the deployant really does complete the watch. The shape of the clasp fits my wrist perfectly. Also, the deployant helps to center the heavy watch on the top of my wrist the watch and is so so much easier to put on and take off now.


----------



## Pongster

I love mine. Best decision i made. Instead of buying the one on stock, i ordered the same model with deployant. Had to wait months. But worth it. Otherwise i would have had a tang buckle i would not be using.


----------



## sayhellotomylittlewrist!

this thread is so ridiculous. one dumb ALS clasp costs more than any watch i have in the collection, i can't even deal with this right now


----------



## Ranger822

Been a year an a half since I got my ALS deployant. Absolutely sublime. I won't ever go back to a pin-buckle again on a Lange. It completes the watch and is super secure. Will be looking for the 18mm in RG next.


----------



## RCTimeDude

always gotta go deployable strap unless you are literally trying to fit a slim watch under your suit cuffs old school style


----------



## mebiuspower

I want to update this thread with information I received from my AD. According to them ALS still offers both the single & double (butterfly) deployant clasps, both are priced at CAD$4650. The following is for my L1 which needs the 16mm version.


SizeMetalBuckle TypeReference16mm​WG​deploy-buckle single fold​LSLSL06061​16mm​WG​deploy-buckle double fold (butterfly)​LSLSL14361​


----------



## diracpoint

^^^ Good info!👍


----------



## mebiuspower

I did order the single fold and I was told it'll arrive in 4 weeks.


----------



## mebiuspower

AD lied and it arrived in 2 weeks.


----------



## mebiuspower

After wearing it for a few hours, the inside of the clasp does dig on the wrist bone. I'm going to go back and have them flip the straps to fix this problem.


----------



## CFR

mebiuspower said:


> After wearing it for a few hours, the inside of the clasp does dig on the wrist bone. I'm going to go back and have them flip the straps to fix this problem.


If that doesn't resolve the problem, then order a custom aftermarket strap. For me, that's the only way to center the curved part of the deployant on the underside of my wrist, to prevent the end of the buckle from riding up the side of my wrist and digging in. Because I have a small wrist, the short side of the custom strap is a tiny a little stub, but it fits!


----------



## mebiuspower

^Great suggestion.

I wore the watch reversed and it was no longer digging to my wrist.


----------



## mebiuspower

I made a visit to the ALS Boutique and thankfully they had a double fold deployant for me to look at. It's definitely not made for my Saxonia Thin with thin straps. It's way lighter than the single fold and I can see why some people pick this one over the single fold for more comfort.


----------

